# yo esto no lo veía desde el pico de la burbuja...despilfarro a tope



## aventurero artritico (30 Dic 2022)

Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......

viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....

los hoteles llenos, los restaurantes a petar, las tiendas a petar, todo lleno de mensajeros repartiendo paquetes....

y la gente de este foro esperando el mad max, economía expansiva es lo que tenemos

y los pisos subiendo un 20% anual y los alquileres dando rentabilidades del 4 al 10%


----------



## PutaBidaTete (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta que la ostia vendrá tarde o temprano.
Vivimos en una sociedad sostenida a base de crédito y los créditos hay que pagarlos. Mientras se regale dinero a la gente, esta gasta sin sentido, pero eso no va a durar toda la vida.


----------



## remosinganas (30 Dic 2022)

ayyy !! aquellos locos años 20


----------



## IntelME (30 Dic 2022)

Hay gente que pide hasta préstamos para estas compras. Y no nos olvidemos de los que les gusta aparentar.
Añade a lo anterior los jubilados y funcionarios con sus pagas extras y ya lo tienes.


----------



## SrPurpuron (30 Dic 2022)

Luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## aventurero artritico (30 Dic 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que la ostia vendrá tarde o temprano.
> Vivimos en una sociedad sostenida a base de crédito y los créditos hay que pagarlos. Mientras se regale dinero a la gente, esta gasta sin sentido, pero eso no va a durar toda la vida.



la ostia vendrá poco a poco, la inflación ya es una pérdida de poder adquisitivo pero a la gente le da igual...


----------



## PutaBidaTete (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la ostia vendrá poco a poco, la inflación ya es una pérdida de poder adquisitivo pero a la gente le da igual...



Lo es para unos pocos porque ten por seguro que los votantes estratégicos están bien cubiertos con subidas.
La gente, mayoritariamente, no merece ni el pienso que come. De economía cero, que es eso de la inflación te dirá la mayoría de españoles


----------



## gold digger (30 Dic 2022)

Malos tiempos para los aguafiestas burbujarras...


----------



## vic252525 (30 Dic 2022)

la ostia vendra el dia que te veas en el banco una anotacion tal que asÍ:

parte proporcinal deuda publica Española - 40.000 euros por persona, y seguramnete será el dia que entre en vigor el euro digital.

Cuenta en negativo y a remar para ir sumando.


----------



## IMPULSES (30 Dic 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> Lo es para unos pocos porque ten por seguro que los votantes estratégicos están bien cubiertos con subidas.
> La gente, mayoritariamente, no merece ni el pienso que come. De economía cero, que es eso de la inflación te dirá la mayoría de españoles



Exacto,la gente sólo ve q les sigue llegando el dinero ( no saben de dónde ni por qué pero les llega) y como se ven con pasta pues....a quemar billetes.
Ya vereis que Febrero mas divertido nos viene.. ahí estarán hastiados de sus curros y cansados de ver que deben pasta por todos lados.


----------



## IMPULSES (30 Dic 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> la ostia vendra el dia que te veas en el banco una anotacion tal que asÍ:
> 
> parte proporcinal deuda publica Española - 40.000 euros por persona, y seguramnete será el dia que entre en vigor el euro digital.
> 
> Cuenta en negativo y a remar para ir sumando.



Sí creo que lo del euro digital , nos lo van a meter por el culo a presión, enmascarando toda su problemática como ya hicieron con el IVA o con el propio Euro.
Pero , ehhh T5 y el furgol a tope.. " Pacoooooo !!!! otra de gambas aquí "


----------



## aventurero artritico (30 Dic 2022)

gold digger dijo:


> Malos tiempos para los aguafiestas burbujarras...



ha sido un fail de los grandes.

comprar piso gran inversión, alquileres rentando la inflación, etc.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (30 Dic 2022)

El viejo cuento de la cigarra y la hormiga.

Lo que no dice el cuento es que la hormiga apenas tiene una esperanza de vida de unos 2 años. 

Visto así, no tengo nada claro que la hormiga acierte, desde una perspectiva racional.


----------



## OxHxKx (30 Dic 2022)

Se ha metido mucha pasta al sistema vía impresion de papeles de colores, ese dinero ha ido a la casta y langostadas varias mayoritariamente , la política monetaria europea ha servido para mantener el estatus de los lobbys afines y empobrecer a la clase trabajadora vía inflacion , el impuesto de los pobres !! 

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CreepyCoin (30 Dic 2022)

Hay un 60% de la población que vive muy bien (funcionarios, empresarios, rentistas, jubilados...).

El 40% que rema lo tiene jodido.


----------



## hyperburned (30 Dic 2022)

La gente ya deshizo posiciones y está viviendo la vida, que es lo que hay que hacer


----------



## Lemavos (30 Dic 2022)

La inflación viene dada por un consumo brutal, hay que subir los tipos al 6% y mantenerlos ahí 10 -20 años mínimo. 

Y va a suceder.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (30 Dic 2022)

Acabo de salir de la Casa del Libro. Petada brutalmente de gente, y llena de carteles que dicen "Puedes gastar tu bono cultural aquí"
No es coña.


----------



## INE (30 Dic 2022)

En enero a los langostas un 8% de subida, no problemo.


----------



## Meñakoz (30 Dic 2022)

Yo todos los que veo a mi alrededor familia, amistades, vecinos, están trabajando


----------



## EXTOUAREG (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Todo es dinero que viene del BCE, a base de deuda, no de producir, pasta de funcis y pensionistas, el currito de la privada no tiene ni mierda en las tripas, es un espejismo.

También verás por ejemplo en Madrid, mucho turista y por el centro miles de personas de provincias paseando sin bolsas de compras o con una bolsa del Primark.


----------



## Monje Virgo (30 Dic 2022)

Imagina ser funci. Es la dolce vita.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Dic 2022)

Comprar todo un 20 o 40% más caro no es lo más inteligente


----------



## Charbonnier (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



no te agobies ni sufras. 

En este foro hay grandes teóricos de la economía que con sus constantes aciertos te darán grandes consejos.


----------



## Meñakoz (30 Dic 2022)

Ya no se oye hablar de recesión como en años pasados


----------



## Malvender (30 Dic 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> la ostia vendra el dia que te veas en el banco una anotacion tal que asÍ:
> 
> parte proporcinal deuda publica Española - 40.000 euros por persona, y seguramnete será el dia que entre en vigor el euro digital.
> 
> Cuenta en negativo y a remar para ir sumando.



Pues entonces mas razón para fundirse lo todo y pedir cofidisis


----------



## Monje Virgo (30 Dic 2022)

A mi el dinero de mi placita me quema en las manos, ya no sé en qué gastar joder jajajaj


----------



## TercioVascongado (30 Dic 2022)

Es obvio que con el modelo actual cada vez hay más dinero gratis o barato manejado por personas que no han tenido que esforzarse ni luchar por conseguirlo. Véase la deuda.


----------



## polnet (30 Dic 2022)

Pues el Mercadona y el Eroski de al lado de mi casa, se pegaron la gran ostia con el marisco, dicho por su propios trabajadores…


----------



## ciudadlibre (30 Dic 2022)

antes de que te lo queme la inflacion, te lo gastas ahora, y el que venga detras que arree


----------



## unaburbu (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Es una realidad y por mucho madmaxismo al que muchos nos preparamos, ahora mismo es un desmadre el gasto que hay. Es normal, la impresión de dinero cae en las élites, luego es sus sirvientes de primer nivel, y así sucesivamente. Llega poco al populacho, llega "burbujeado", pero algo llega y se nota. Suma a esto que parte de ese dinero va al mayor número de funcivagos que tiene este país. Y eso se nota, son los que gastan sin miedo.

Yo gano más que un tío del Grupo A con varios trienios y aun así gasto como un pobre.


----------



## Charbonnier (30 Dic 2022)

Ayer me quisieron encalomar en la pescadería una lubina salvaje a 40 euros el kilo con precio de super oferta Como pesaba 3,6 kilos se ponía en 144 euros la broma y daba para 4 personas.

Le dije al pescadero...mire, ustec no tiene la culpa, ¿pero ha caído ustec que la ración a precio de coste me sale a 36 euros por cabeza?, ¿que si le sumo entrantes, un buen vino y un postre de pastelería me sale la broma a 60 pavos por persona comiendo en casa y haciendo yo todo?

Y le dije...¿no cree ustec que me sale a cuenta darme por ese precio un buen homenaje en un restaurante de calidac y me dejo de gaitas?

el buen hombre no dijo ni MU.

Y yo me fui por donde vine.

O estás muy tonto, pero mucho, o lo llevan claro.


----------



## un mundo feliz (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Cúrrate un poco mas el troleo


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Dic 2022)

¿Qué parte de " más de la mitad del país vive de parasitar al resto" no se entiende? Eso suponen más de 20 millones de personas, a los que hay que añadir los turistas internacionales.


----------



## aventurero artritico (30 Dic 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Cúrrate un poco mas el troleo



troleo el que tengo aqui colgado.


----------



## kenny220 (30 Dic 2022)

Y aquí son principalmente jubilados, y langostas. O se han pasado todos, a comprar por Internet.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (30 Dic 2022)

Despilfarro??

Si mi bigo me dice que las ventas en carnicería son desastrosas, la gente de esta tirando a comprar menús a domicilio y compartir entre 4 el menú de 2 personas


----------



## aventurero artritico (30 Dic 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> Despilfarro??
> 
> Si mi bigo me dice que las ventas en carnicería son desastrosas, la gente de esta tirando a comprar menús a domicilio y compartir entre 4 el menú de 2 personas



porque la gente es una cagada y ignorante mental.

las viejas ahorrando la mitad de la pensión por si acaso....

un amigo que trabaja en gestión de eventos me dice que está todo a full.


----------



## LADRIC (30 Dic 2022)

Monje Virgo dijo:


> A mi el dinero de mi placita me quema en las manos, ya no sé en qué gastar joder jajajaj




Gostoso dinero Fiat impreso en la impresora del BCE


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Y eso es bueno a que si hijo de puta, teniendo el mismo salario medio que hace 20 años.


----------



## PODENCO (30 Dic 2022)

Mientras el grifo del crédito siga abierto la gente vivirá despilfarrarando. La mayoría de los seres humanos son esclavos de sus impulsos, incapaces de negar sus deseos. Por eso históricamente siempre ha habido una clase dirigente que ha tenido sometida a esta masa de animalitos para que no se desmadren. El problema es que la clase dirigente actual ha sido puesto por la masa y es una clase dirigente inútil.


----------



## randomizer (30 Dic 2022)

Verás en 15 días...


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Dic 2022)

Si tienes algún dinerito. Oro, plata, dinero en metálico, y hazte con un amotillo de 49-75 cm3, porque es una herramienta ideal para robar o buscarse la vida.

No te fíes de la virgen y agárrate al taraje. La gente está tapando sus mierdas a fuerza de dinero prestado.

Que tus ojos no te engañen.


----------



## escudero (30 Dic 2022)

menudo troleo... 
yo en absoluto veo ese consumo en ningun sector.
Desde el verano hasta aqui, las ventas en general han caido un huevo y parte del otro.


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Dic 2022)

Teóricamente la ostia empezaba en 2023, bien temprano, y será gradual, nada de frenazo en seco.

Pero si, ya no hay más prórrogas.


----------



## jake (30 Dic 2022)

escudero dijo:


> menudo troleo...
> yo en absoluto veo ese consumo en ningun sector.
> Desde el verano hasta aqui, las ventas en general han caido un huevo y parte del otro.



Yo de Valencia puedo decir lo mismo, yo no veo esa euforia consumista, veo mucha gente caminando por las calles principales del centro paseando, pero paseando sin bolsas.


----------



## escudero (30 Dic 2022)

jake dijo:


> Yo de Valencia puedo decir lo mismo, yo no veo esa euforia consumista, veo mucha gente caminando por las calles principales del centro paseando, pero paseando sin bolsas.



es que lo de que la inflacion es por aumento de consumo es una puta mentira , en el caso de españa
Solo hay que ver el parque movil, coches viejos por todos sitios.
Motos, o ciclomotores, lo mismo, nada de nada.
Y lo de estrenar movil, tampoco, anda que no va la peña con el movil con la pantalla partida... ...

Vas a cualquier centro comercial, ahora en navidad, y ves diez bolsas del primark y con suerte alguna otra de zara...


----------



## Kluster (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Claro que sí campeón, luego vendrá la clásica letanía de siempre:


----------



## INE (30 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Ayer me quisieron encalomar en la pescadería una lubina salvaje a 40 euros el kilo con precio de super oferta Como pesaba 3,6 kilos se ponía en 144 euros la broma y daba para 4 personas.
> 
> Le dije al pescadero...mire, ustec no tiene la culpa, ¿pero ha caído ustec que la ración a precio de coste me sale a 36 euros por cabeza?, ¿que si le sumo entrantes, un buen vino y un postre de pastelería me sale la broma a 60 pavos por persona comiendo en casa y haciendo yo todo?
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo pero ayer un puto melón de menos de 3 kilos me costó 10 euros. Se nos va de las manos, el euro no vale nada.


----------



## noseyo (30 Dic 2022)

Quiero ver esas personas que tipo de trabajo tienen y seguro pensionista o funcionario es muy fácil así pero la gente normal que en un día puede terminar en la calle por qué la empresa cierre saben cómo va la cosa y el consumo a decaído más de la mitad , pero aquí cada uno ve lo que quiere yo veo estanterías llenitas de cosas y las marcas blancas y económicas ni una la gente a saco a por ellas , esos que dicen que el consumo sigue , cuantos coches y pisos se vendieron y cuántos fueron a créditos de 30a 35 años ale a mamar , las cosas no estenerlas , es tenerlas pagadas que es muy diferente


----------



## El Fenomeno (30 Dic 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> la ostia vendra el dia que te veas en el banco una anotacion tal que asÍ:
> 
> parte proporcinal deuda publica Española - 40.000 euros por persona, y seguramnete será el dia que entre en vigor el euro digital.
> 
> Cuenta en negativo y a remar para ir sumando.



Se me han caido hasta los empastes de las muelas al leer esto. Supongo que antes de eso nos vamos a la peseta y adios a la UE .


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

La gente vive por encima de sus posibilidades, no hay más.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (30 Dic 2022)

Hay mucha pasta salvo en este foro. Es la politica e ideologia burguesa. Eso de ahorrar y tal no se ha establecido ni con aquello de que estamos en crisis. Estamos como en los 90. A gastar.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Dic 2022)

Es curioso lo que comentas del covic, los trastornos y el consumismo en modo turbo, la masa y la "inteligencia" colectiva

Importando el modelo chino de consumismo con un límite de tiempo de gasto de la CBDC en cuestión, ya queda menos


----------



## TexNolan (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Ten en cuanta que 1/3 de españa es funcionaria y 1/3 vive del estado, cosa que en el 2006-7 no pasaba.


----------



## Vlaamse stront (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



1250 pavos mensuales aflojo de alquiler a un hijoputa que me tiene alquilado un piso de proteccion. Habia 14 tios, ( contados por mi ) para ver el piso. Ahi ves de donde sale el dinero.


----------



## chainsaw man (30 Dic 2022)

Como no haya consumo en Madrid, capital del pais, es que se ha ido ya todo al guano...

Esto es como el titanic, la orquesta seguira tocando en el salon principal incluso mientras se hunde el barco, pero los de los camarotes inferiores mientras estaran ahogandose antes de que a los de arriba les llegue la noticia.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (30 Dic 2022)

INE dijo:


> No es lo mismo pero ayer un puto melón de menos de 3 kilos me costó 10 euros. Se nos va de las manos, el euro no vale nada.



Que cohones haces comprando melon en diciembre? 
Luego que pasa lo que va a pasar.


----------



## NIKK (30 Dic 2022)

Los bares llenos, en los restauranes no encuentras mesa los fines de semana, las carreteras a reventar de coches, los centros comerciales hasta los cojones de llenos y la gente comprando, los super llenos.... de verdad no sé de donde sacan en antonia3 y telecirco que estamos en crisis y aquí ya ni te cuento, llevamos ya años diciendo que se acaba el mundo y la economía se hunde y nada de nada.


----------



## mmm (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Macho, no paras de cagar hilos

Eres consciente de que tienes diarrea?


----------



## IMPULSES (30 Dic 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Hay un 60% de la población que vive muy bien (funcionarios, empresarios, rentistas, jubilados...).
> 
> El 40% que rema lo tiene jodido.



Empresarios??? será grandes empresarios amiguitos del Gobierno de turno......porque yo tengo conocidos con empresas de 200 empleados que estan a punto del cierre por el precio de la luz y el coste de los empleados.


----------



## IMPULSES (30 Dic 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ya no se oye hablar de recesión como en años pasados



Es que no vamos a una recesión, estamos en una ESTANFLACION que es muy diferente


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (30 Dic 2022)

Aquí funcivago, 6.000 pavos este mes con la extra, más los 4.000 de mi charo.

Crisis? Jajajajajajaj


----------



## vettonio (30 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Ayer me quisieron encalomar en la pescadería una lubina salvaje a 40 euros el kilo con precio de super oferta Como pesaba 3,6 kilos se ponía en 144 euros la broma y daba para 4 personas.
> 
> Le dije al pescadero...mire, ustec no tiene la culpa, ¿pero ha caído ustec que la ración a precio de coste me sale a 36 euros por cabeza?, ¿que si le sumo entrantes, un buen vino y un postre de pastelería me sale la broma a 60 pavos por persona comiendo en casa y haciendo yo todo?
> 
> ...



No se si eres consciente de lo que es una lubina salvaje y como se pesca.


----------



## Charbonnier (30 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No se si eres consciente de lo que es una lubina salvaje y como se pesca.



Solo se que en un buen restaurante me sale a unos 25-28 euros un buen plato y en la pescadería me sale a 36 euros la ración y luego me lo tengo que hacer y encima con el riesgo de que se me pase de punto. 

Soy de los que he tenido la suerte de comer buenos besugos cuando eran asequibles. Pero ya no pago 60 euros la ración en pescadería, que es como sale por piezas enteras a los precios que pretenden cobrarlo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Ayer me quisieron encalomar en la pescadería una lubina salvaje a 40 euros el kilo con precio de super oferta Como pesaba 3,6 kilos se ponía en 144 euros la broma y daba para 4 personas.
> 
> Le dije al pescadero...mire, ustec no tiene la culpa, ¿pero ha caído ustec que la ración a precio de coste me sale a 36 euros por cabeza?, ¿que si le sumo entrantes, un buen vino y un postre de pastelería me sale la broma a 60 pavos por persona comiendo en casa y haciendo yo todo?
> 
> ...



otro la comprará


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2022)

Lo único que le da valor al dinero es el esfuerzo de la gente para conseguirlo, no los ceros de pinta y colorea detrás de la primera cifra. 
Lo que buscan es destruir el valor de los ahorros de los españoles para arruinar España. Básicamente es lo mismo que hace Putin en la guerra de Ucrania: llevar al país a una descomposición económica y social.

Un país empobrecido es mucho más vulnerable y la población dependiente de las limosnas del gobierno . La gente sabe que los ahorros de los españoles son como la falsa moneda , que de mano en mano va y que nadie se la queda y se está apresurando a quitárselos de encima cambiándolos por bienes tangibles o por el disfrute puntual .

La gente intuye lo que viene porque lo hemos visto en VENEZUELA ! 


Pero, ¿quién es *Alfredo Serrano*? *Maduro* ha llegado a calificarle como "el* Jesucristo* de la economía". Gaditano, vinculado estrechamente a la izquierda populista latinoamericana, dirige desde 2014 el *Centro de Estudios Estratégicos Latinoamericano de Geopolítica* (*Celag*), con sede en Ecuador.

Es doctor en Economía por la *Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona* y ha ejercido como profesor de la universidad sevillana* Pablo de Olavide*. *Serrano*, muy vinculado a *Monedero* y próximo a *Iglesias*, fundó *Celag* junto con dos actuales diputados de* Podemos*, *Sergio Pascual* y *Auxiliadora Honorato*. *Celag* es la continuación del *Centro de Estudios Políticos y Sociales* (*CEPS*), regado con cientos de miles de euros por *Chávez*.









Podemos envió a uno de sus asesores a Caracas para proteger a Maduro de Évole


No las tenían todas consigo de que el presidente de Venezuela fuera a salir bien parado de la entrevista en La Sexta teniendo a quien tenía enfrente, así que no quisieron correr riesgos.




www.esdiario.com












El Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV) puso en circulación un nuevo billete de *1 millón de bolívares*, el de mayor denominación en la historia del país y reflejo de la hiperinflación que sufre Venezuela desde hace años. 









Venezuela lanza el billete de un millón de bolívares: cuánto vale y cómo se ha llegado hasta aquí - BBC News Mundo


El Banco Central de Venezuela lanza este lunes un nuevo billete de 1 millón de bolívares, el billete de mayor denominación de la historia del país.




www.bbc.com




.









Iglesias se jactaba de "asesorar" a la dictadura venezolana de la que ahora intenta distanciarse


El líder de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, saludaba a través de la red Twitter a "mis colegas que asesoran en Venezuela"




okdiario.com


----------



## Kflaas (30 Dic 2022)

Q siga la fiesta

Una d bravas Manolo


Pues sí, el madmax d momento se dice por aki...pero las terrazas siguen llenas

A saber si llegará...


----------



## hijo (30 Dic 2022)

Sin duda ahí afuera todavía es primavera y luce el sol. Es muy simple: todavía no ha aparecido el paro.

Pero falta poco.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> y los pisos subiendo un 20% anual y los alquileres dando rentabilidades del 4 al 10%



 *x100*

Eres el gilipollas del foro con diferencia. Jojojo y tiene 20 thanks de 20 palmeros.
Jajajajaja.


----------



## pamplinero (30 Dic 2022)

Lo que pasa con las criris, es que son asimetricas. Como cuando el pinchazo de la burbuja.

El que sea funcivago, no tenga cipoteca, lo unico que le ocurrira es que apenas notara nada ,porque le subiran el salario acorde al IPC o cerca, y solo notara que gastara 40 o 50€ mas al mes por la inflacion (o 100€ mas, por decir algo) 


Pero el que tenga curro precario, vaya "al dia", y tenga hipoteca, le estaran metiendo un buen puro que se va a quedar pajarito (porque posbiblemente este pringando 300 o 400€ mas al mes).

Evidentemente cuando se vean las terrazas llenas, ya sabreis quienes son los que las ocupan.


----------



## Soundblaster (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



¿cuantos pisos vas a comprar para pegar el pelotazo?


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Porque nunca va a pasar nada por más que piolen en este foro.


----------



## Funciovago (30 Dic 2022)

Mejor que gasten, de todas formas, a la gente que tiene pasta de verdad no la vais a ver fundiendo la pasta en restaurantes cda dos por tres, por eso tienen dinero, vais a ver a la gente que vive endeudada y no tiene ahorros...como siempre ha sido


----------



## V. R. N (30 Dic 2022)

No te equivoques, son el 80% de piojosos gastando la extra de Navidad y la tarjetita de crédito. El 2023 será terrible.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (30 Dic 2022)

Veis a la gente amargada y tensa?


Yo veo un ambiente bastante hostil, gente que busca conflicto a la mínima, gente con amargura ... Como los POLÍTICOS , funcionarios, pensionistas,...dicen que todo va muy bien y que debe seguir igual, subiendo impuestos y arruinando familias que llevan 20-50 años trabajando y ahorrando...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



No se iba a poder pagar la luz, apagones, quiebras, mujeres prostituyendose....


A ver, este foro acertará alguna década porque hasta un reloj estropeado termina acertando, pero... Vive en su propio mundo apocalíptico.


----------



## miki (30 Dic 2022)

Miren, yo tengo mi punto de disfrutar viendo el mundo arder pero les puedo afirmar lo siguiente.

Poseo un pequeño comercio. De una actividad de lo más normal. Lo que llevo ya no facturado, sino ganado, no es ni medio normal. Este año fácil que llegue a prácticamente doblar 2018 o 2019. Y llevo más de diez años en esto.

Y ya de rebote, todo lo que tengo de stock de otros años ha pasado a tener un valor de mínimo un 20% mayor que el año pasado. 

Dudo que sea un caso aislado.


----------



## selenio (31 Dic 2022)

Vlaamse stront dijo:


> 1250 pavos mensuales aflojo de alquiler a un hijoputa que me tiene alquilado un piso de proteccion. Habia 14 tios, ( contados por mi ) para ver el piso. Ahi ves de donde sale el dinero.



Luego decís de los langostos y demás mierdas, y sois vosotros los que alimentais esas burbujas, y lo peor encima vais de víctimas, os tenían que clavar 4.000€ al mes por subnormales que sois.

Si hay 14 tios como si hay 140 tíos, para pagar una puta VPO a 1250€, eso no se paga y puuuuunto cojones.


----------



## Nudels (31 Dic 2022)

Yo lo de estas Navidades no la había visto nunca de bares a tope, ocio y consumo es alucinante, hay pasta para aburrir. Es increíble.


----------



## selenio (31 Dic 2022)

escudero dijo:


> es que lo de que la inflacion es por aumento de consumo es una puta mentira , en el caso de españa
> Solo hay que ver el parque movil, coches viejos por todos sitios.
> Motos, o ciclomotores, lo mismo, nada de nada.
> Y lo de estrenar movil, tampoco, anda que no va la peña con el movil con la pantalla partida... ...
> ...



Exacto, una cosa es gastar en terracitas, cenitas, o gastos del Primark, CI, y otra son los gastos mayores, pero el parque móvil sigue envejeciendo, el coche más vendido?, diesel de 14, 15 años.

La realidad?, motos viejas, ciclomotores viejos y coches aún más viejos, esa es la puta realidad.

Y habrá bajón en la contratación de nuevas hipotecas, cuántas PYMES nuevas se están formando?, se abren o se cierran más comercios?, etc.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (31 Dic 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Quiero ver esas personas que tipo de trabajo tienen y seguro pensionista o funcionario es muy fácil así pero la gente normal que en un día puede terminar en la calle por qué la empresa cierre saben cómo va la cosa y el consumo a decaído más de la mitad , pero aquí cada uno ve lo que quiere yo veo estanterías llenitas de cosas y las marcas blancas y económicas ni una la gente a saco a por ellas , esos que dicen que el consumo sigue , cuantos coches y pisos se vendieron y cuántos fueron a créditos de 30a 35 años ale a mamar , las cosas no estenerlas , es tenerlas pagadas que es muy diferente



Redactas como un pancho.
Me temo que en el cole ahora aparte de la plastilina los niños no escriben redacciones


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Dic 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Luego decís de los langostos y demás mierdas, y sois vosotros los que alimentais esas burbujas, y lo peor encima vais de víctimas, os tenían que clavar 4.000€ al mes por subnormales que sois.
> 
> Si hay 14 tios como si hay 140 tíos, para pagar una puta VPO a 1250€, eso no se paga y puuuuunto cojones.



jajajajaj y donde vive la gente? oferta limitada.

los pisos son una gran inversión aunque os joda.


----------



## Ghosterin (31 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> jajajajaj y donde vive la gente? oferta limitada.
> 
> los pisos son una gran inversión aunque os joda.



También es limitado el dinero que puedes extraer a un mileurista, y más cuando la inflación y la recesión congelan su salario o incluso lo anulan al destruir empleo.

PD: los pisos serán una gran inversión para quién consigo alquilar por 1.000€ él que heredó de la tía Bernarda construido cuando el caudillo vivía y reformado por última vez cuando las facturas se emitían en pesetas. Para él que se haya metido en una hipoteca, y más si es a tipo variable durante 30 años, con la intención de pagarlo realquilándolo no pensará lo mismo según el banco le apriete las tuercas con cada revisión de esta.


----------



## noseyo (31 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Redactas como un pancho.
> Me temo que en el cole ahora aparte de la plastilina los niños no escriben redacciones



Vete a tomar por culo anormal


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> También es limitado el dinero que puedes extraer a un mileurista, y más cuando la inflación y la recesión congelan su salario o incluso lo anulan al destruir empleo.
> 
> PD: los pisos serán una gran inversión para quién consigo alquilar por 1.000€ él que heredó de la tía Bernarda construido cuando el caudillo vivía y reformado por última vez cuando las facturas se emitían en pesetas. Para él que se haya metido en una hipoteca, y más si es a tipo variable durante 30 años, con la intención de pagarlo realquilándolo no pensará lo mismo según el banco le apriete las tuercas con cada revisión de esta.



el que cobra 1000 eur o comparte piso o vive con su pareja que gana otros 1000 o 2000 y entre los dos pagan un alquiler de 500 a 900eur.


----------



## Ballenero37 (31 Dic 2022)

IntelME dijo:


> Hay gente que pide hasta préstamos para estas compras. Y no nos olvidemos de los que les gusta aparentar.
> Añade a lo anterior los jubilados y funcionarios con sus pagas extras y ya lo tienes.



Ayer vi a un chaval de unos 20 años con la madre que querian coger un iphone13 a plazos porque con uno mas barato se ve que no le valia al chaval, ademas tmbn lo tenian sus amigos. El movil libre valia 1700 y estos no tenian pinta de que les sobrase la pasta, aun asi iban a cogerlo a plazos.


----------



## julioff79 (31 Dic 2022)

Nada, que sera en octubre, solo hay que esperar


----------



## selenio (31 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> jajajajaj y donde vive la gente? oferta limitada.
> 
> los pisos son una gran inversión aunque os joda.



A mi que me cuentas, si yo no tengo problemas de vivienda, en todo caso os jodereis vosotros que os pasais el dia quejandoos de los pisos de alquiler.

Sois los putos ninis del foro que estais todo el dia llorando quejandoos con la matraca de los langostos y los pisos, pero luego sois putas, poneis la cama, pagais como buenas putas que sois lo que os digan esos odiados langostos, alimentando esas burbujas de alquiler y encima sois tan hipocritas que vais echando espumarajos por internet de vuestros caseros.

Anda iros a tomar por el culo.


----------



## SaRmY (31 Dic 2022)

Ni siquiera en la Gran Depresión la Economía real estaba tan descorrelacionada de los activos financieros (economía especulativa y fictícia). 
Hay que ser muy iluso para pensar que no acabará pasando nada en los próximos años (de esta década no pasa). 
Estamos ante un crack de deuda a nivel mundial (4 trillones de dólares) nunca jamás antes visto.


----------



## matias331 (31 Dic 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> la ostia vendra el dia que te veas en el banco una anotacion tal que asÍ:
> 
> parte proporcinal deuda publica Española - 40.000 euros por persona, y seguramnete será el dia que entre en vigor el euro digital.
> 
> Cuenta en negativo y a remar para ir sumando.



mucho calculo, en china ya a un buen grupo les pusiern las cuentas en cero y ya.........buscar en youtube


----------



## stuka (31 Dic 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Ni siquiera en la Gran Depresión la Economía real estaba tan descorrelacionada de los activos financieros (economía especulativa y fictícia).
> Hay que ser muy iluso para pensar que no acabará pasando nada en los próximos años (de esta década no pasa).
> Estamos ante un crack de deuda a nivel mundial (4 trillones de dólares) nunca jamás antes visto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310412




Ya lo dije en otros hilos y post (_"os lo dije"_).


Este circo acabará cuando los amos determinen que ya han conseguido sus objetivos.

Ese dinero que sueltan por el culo sin esfuerzo, sólo es una herramienta para conseguir SUS FINES.




¿No estáis viendo la velocidad con que lo tuercen todo desde hace pocos años? ¿No veis que la cosa se acelera?


Cuando consigan sus fines...ese dinero cagado por sus culos se acabará. No le echo más de una década.


Y entonces SÍ cumplirán esas piedras de Georgia que ellos mismos dinamitaron.


----------



## mirym94 (31 Dic 2022)

Todo lo que sube baja,la deuda hay que pagarla, la gente no es consciente y está atontada desde el covid con eso de que pasara mañana


OxHxKx dijo:


> Se ha metido mucha pasta al sistema vía impresion de papeles de colores, ese dinero ha ido a la casta y langostadas varias mayoritariamente , la política monetaria europea ha servido para mantener el estatus de los lobbys afines y empobrecer a la clase trabajadora vía inflacion , el impuesto de los pobres !!
> 
> Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk





OxHxKx dijo:


> Se ha metido mucha pasta al sistema vía impresion de papeles de colores, ese dinero ha ido a la casta y langostadas varias mayoritariamente , la política monetaria europea ha servido para mantener el estatus de los lobbys afines y empobrecer a la clase trabajadora vía inflacion , el impuesto de los pobres !!
> 
> Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk



Ademas de la casta política a quién a ido es a vagos y moronegros solo hay y que ver la política de izmierda, el abuelo y español medio depende cuáles su status monetario no le a mejorado demasiado, no estoy de acuerdo con lo de los langostos. Lo que pasa que se le tiene envidia al pensionista que tiene cotizado porque del trabajador cada día está más jodido y muchos ni cotizan con lo cual pues no tendremos pensiones ni ss al final a tirar de privada.


Lo que se está creando son jóvenes votontos sin futuro con caramelos sociales.


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 Dic 2022)

En vez de putear al op, deberiais preguntaros por qué todos vuestros vaticinios catastrofistas NO SE HAN CUMPLIDO NI UNA PUTA VEZ

Porque aquí estamos todos sin que haya ocurrido ni un corralito, ni un corte de luz o de internet masivo, ni un madmax, ni una puta sublevación en ningún sitio ni siquiera en un pueblucho, todos los funcis cobrando, todos los viegos cobrando (y más que cobrarán el año que viene), europa le ha dado al viruelo todo lo que ha querido... etc

Absolutamente nada

Ni una puta predicción apocalíptica habeis acertado, haced el favor de miraros en el espejo y decidme si no veis un gilipollas bocachancla que no hace más que vaticinar lo contrario de lo que acaba ocurriendo

"Ejque el año que biene"

"Esjque de 5 años no pahamos"

Jaja

MAÑANA, MAÑANA


----------



## stuka (31 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> En vez de putear al op, deberiais preguntaros por qué todos vuestros vaticinios catastrofistas NO SE HAN CUMPLIDO NI UNA PUTA VEZ
> 
> Porque aquí estamos todos sin que haya ocurrido ni un corralito, ni un corte de luz o de internet masivo, ni un madmax, ni una puta sublevación en ningún sitio ni siquiera en un pueblucho, todos los funcis cobrando, todos los viegos cobrando (y más que cobrarán el año que viene), europa le ha dado al viruelo todo lo que ha querido... etc
> 
> ...






Vale...tengamos un debate sosegado y civilizado, sin ego ni pamplinas. Vamos a retirarnos de la barra del bar por un momento...

¿Tú crees que una situación de deuda mundial ascendente no puede tener fin NUNCA? ¿Lo dices en serio?

¿Has entendido mi post anterior de que HASTA que cumplan sus objetivos?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Dic 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> la ostia vendra el dia que te veas en el banco una anotacion tal que asÍ:
> 
> parte proporcinal deuda publica Española - 40.000 euros por persona, y seguramnete será el dia que entre en vigor el euro digital.
> 
> Cuenta en negativo y a remar para ir sumando.



Celebraré con el mejor vino, el día que esto suceda. 

Estoy deseando que se acabe la fiesta de las cigarras. 

Las hormigas triunfaremos. No somos tontas. Aguantad, pequeñuelas!!!


----------



## angel2929 (31 Dic 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Hay un 60% de la población que vive muy bien (funcionarios, empresarios, rentistas, jubilados...).
> 
> El 40% que rema lo tiene jodido.



El chicle lo pueden estirar décadas y décadas como en Japón

Y mientras las hormigas habrán desaprovechado la vida ahorrando y las cigarras habrán vivido a tope


Al final del camino cuando todo explote no abra muchas diferencias entre los dos

El estado robara vía impuestos a las hormigas para dárselo a las pobres cigarras


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Dic 2022)

Y las terrazas llenas...


----------



## Fra Diavolo (31 Dic 2022)

miki dijo:


> Miren, yo tengo mi punto de disfrutar viendo el mundo arder pero les puedo afirmar lo siguiente.
> 
> Poseo un pequeño comercio. De una actividad de lo más normal. Lo que llevo ya no facturado, sino ganado, no es ni medio normal. Este año fácil que llegue a prácticamente doblar 2018 o 2019. Y llevo más de diez años en esto.
> 
> ...



En nuestro sector (agrícola) ha pasado al revés: todo ha pasado a costar x2,5 respecto a 2021, las ventas se han desplomado, y todo el mundo tiene stock a cero, porque está todo carísimo.

Es más, lo dije en otro hilo, los fondos de inversión están adquiriendo o participando empresas agroalimentarias, algo inaudito hasta hace unos años. En casi todos los casos fusionando las empresas que participan, creando macroempresas.
Y, poco a poco, comprando terrenos abandonados o por abandonar a precio de saldo.

La cesta de la compra no va dejar de subir y, lo peor, es que vamos a perder independencia en la producción alimentaria/agrícola.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Dic 2022)

TE DIGO EL SECRETO?


*LA LIMPIEZA DE LANGOSTOS ENTRE COVID Y REPENTINITIS ESTA CREANDO HEREDEROS*


----------



## Jobuk (31 Dic 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> En nuestro sector (agrícola) ha pasado al revés: todo ha pasado a costar x2,5 respecto a 2021, las ventas se han desplomado, y todo el mundo tiene stock a cero, porque está todo carísimo.
> 
> Es más, lo dije en otro hilo, los fondos de inversión están adquiriendo o participando empresas agroalimentarias, algo inaudito hasta hace unos años. En casi todos los casos fusionando las empresas que participan, creando macroempresas.
> Y, poco a poco, comprando terrenos abandonados o por abandonar a precio de saldo.
> ...



Bill gates es el mejor ejemple de lo que dices, en los últimos años se ha convertido en el mayor terrateniente de Estados Unidos comprando millones de hectáreas .
Cuando este tipo de gente y fondos de inversión fijan sus inversiones en algo es porque van a ganar muchísimo dinero y lo saben.
Ya acertó de lleno varios años antes de la pandemia con sus inversiones en la industria farmacéutica.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Dic 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Y las terrazas llenas...



LLenas de jubilados pero abarrotadas de mayores de 60 años


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

Si el dinero no va a valer nada mejor quemarlo.


----------



## At4008 (31 Dic 2022)

Es evidente que la inflación es porque la gente está gastando y concretamente está *gastando en bares y viajes*. Así como suena, la inflación es debida en gran medida al *gasto en ocio*.

De cualquier forma y más pronto que tarde, los bancos centrales forzarán el parón de consumo y crearán una recesión por encarecimiento del crédito.

*Se necesita desempleo *para que la gente deje de gastar y se van a subir los tipos para ahogar a las empresas y forzarlas a despedir.

Eso es lo que viene para 2023. Va a ser un año económico interesante.


----------



## At4008 (31 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> En vez de putear al op, deberiais preguntaros por qué todos vuestros vaticinios catastrofistas NO SE HAN CUMPLIDO NI UNA PUTA VEZ
> 
> Porque aquí estamos todos sin que haya ocurrido ni un corralito, ni un corte de luz o de internet masivo, ni un madmax, ni una puta sublevación en ningún sitio ni siquiera en un pueblucho, todos los funcis cobrando, todos los viegos cobrando (y más que cobrarán el año que viene), europa le ha dado al viruelo todo lo que ha querido... etc
> 
> ...



Y si te dijera que durante los últimos 10 años, la mayoría de las predicciones catastrofistas de este foro salen de granjas de trolls financiadas por el Kremlin para crear un estado de opinión social hostil contra nuestros propios gobiernos?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Dic 2022)

Aparentando que es gerundio


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (31 Dic 2022)

Yo lo veo en la carretera, la gente le sigue pisando al coche una cosa mala ya veremos a partir del 1 de every, pero creo que seguiran igual


----------



## Lemavos (31 Dic 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> El chicle lo pueden estirar décadas y décadas como en Japón
> 
> Y mientras las hormigas habrán desaprovechado la vida ahorrando y las cigarras habrán vivido a tope
> 
> ...



Eso te gustaría a ti que eres un VIVIDOR, pero no pasará. 

El que tenga dinero ahorrado lo tendrá hecho, no necesitará ni trabajar.


----------



## Librepensador91 (31 Dic 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> La inflación viene dada por un consumo brutal, hay que subir los tipos al 6% y mantenerlos ahí 10 -20 años mínimo.
> 
> Y va a suceder.



Claro que las políticas expansivas del BCE y los tipos al 0% durante años nada tiene que ver.. ejjque la gente consume mucho, no tío


----------



## Lemavos (31 Dic 2022)

Librepensador91 dijo:


> Claro que las políticas expansivas del BCE y los tipos al 0% durante años nada tiene que ver.. ejjque la gente consume mucho, no tío



La gente consume sin parar, hasta los pobres que no trabajan y no producen.

Es una vergüenza el consumo brutal de todo.

Los tipos van a subir como ya veis.

Trabajar, ahorrar y humildad. Lo demás demagogia barata.


----------



## Cicciolino (31 Dic 2022)

La chusmaza barrunta que los buitres andan detrás de los ahorros de la abuela y, en vez de rebelarse, se los gasta.

FIN.


----------



## JyQ (31 Dic 2022)

Han llenado el sistema de billetes y la gente los gasta, suele pasar.
Dicho de modo exagerado para que se entienda:
Si Garzón imprimiese un millón de euros para cada ciudadano como le gustaría hacer, estoy seguro de que la semana siguiente a eso sería una locura de gente queriendo gastarlo por todos lados.
La semana de después sería de gente intentando buscar algo para comer, pero sería otra historia.
La Gran Renuncia estadounidense no fue ni más ni menos que millones de personas dimitiendo de sus trabajos porque habían encontrado otro mejor pagado, por dicha inundación de billetes del Banco Central.
Mejor pagado, pero en poco tiempo igual o más pobres que antes si cabe.


----------



## Jackblack (31 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Pero como???
No pusiste que las terrazas están llenas???

Se empieza a notar la recogida de carrete...

Hay que ser jilipollas para seguir vendiendo el cuento...

Los que de verdad tienen DATOS, dicen que MINIMO, las ventas de estas fiestas caerán un 30%.

Lo demás es puro cuento...cuento que ya se les nota que les cuesta repetir...


----------



## Jackblack (31 Dic 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Como no haya consumo en Madrid, capital del pais, es que se ha ido ya todo al guano...
> 
> Esto es como el titanic, la orquesta seguira tocando en el salon principal incluso mientras se hunde el barco, pero los de los camarotes inferiores mientras estaran ahogandose antes de que a los de arriba les llegue la noticia.



Yo creo que ya está pasando...
Y es incluso mucho peor.
Les llegan las noticias pero ellos son expertos en mirar para el otro lado.
Ahora a llorar a la lloreria.
Poco queda para el guano total.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (31 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Verás en dos semanas.


----------



## Anonimu2ie (31 Dic 2022)

Lo que pasó es que en el covid la gente ahorró mucho y ahora aprovechan.


----------



## jake (31 Dic 2022)

En este mismo hilo mencionaba que las compras en Valencia se notaba un descenso, y es cierto, pero también es cierto que en Valencia las cenas y fiestas de nochevieja están muy a full, en plan grandes cenas de cien personas a 70€ y todo lleno.

Es el ying y el yang.


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Dic 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Ni siquiera en la Gran Depresión la Economía real estaba tan descorrelacionada de los activos financieros (economía especulativa y fictícia).
> Hay que ser muy iluso para pensar que no acabará pasando nada en los próximos años (de esta década no pasa).
> Estamos ante un crack de deuda a nivel mundial (4 trillones de dólares) nunca jamás antes visto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310412



yo creo que hipoerinflación


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Dic 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Yo lo veo en la carretera, la gente le sigue pisando al coche una cosa mala ya veremos a partir del 1 de every, pero creo que seguiran igual



ir a menos de 150 por la autopista es de pargelas. pa que tener un 3.0 pues

y la multa es de 50eur...


----------



## spitfire (31 Dic 2022)

La venta de casas se ha frenado mucho y probablemente se va a frenar más.


----------



## geflow (31 Dic 2022)

Yo he alucinado con las navidades en Madrid. Marabuntas por las calles con la policia regulando los flujos de personas, colas interminables para tomarse un chocolate, ver un belen o cualquier gilipollez. Atascos para llegar a los centros comerciales incluso por la mañana.


----------



## amanciortera (31 Dic 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Yo he alucinado con las navidades en Madrid. Marabuntas por las calles con la policia regulando los flujos de personas, colas interminables para tomarse un chocolate, ver un belen o cualquier gilipollez. Atascos para llegar a los centros comerciales incluso por la mañana.



Porque la masa es gilipollas y disfruta perdiendo el tiempo haciendo colas en sus días libres


----------



## XXavier (31 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Verás en dos semanas.



Hace unos meses, también se decía que el otoño iba a ser trágico. Llegó, pasó, y no hubo nada...


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (31 Dic 2022)

Lo que se ha sucedido es que ha llegado la pasta emitida al crédito de las empresas a subvenciones a diferentes sectores, es decir, europa ha regado de dinero a las posiciones más altas generando empleo que produce nóminas y rentabilidades.

Conozco muchos remeros y no viven tan mal como se anuncia en este foro, con buenos sueldos, ahorran y tienen sus hipotecas y también conozco gente que está jodida y hay quienes ya han aprendido de la burbuja anterior y anda con más precauciones.

Tampoco estais valorando que españa Exporta el doble que hace 11 años, debido a que la Pyme se ha internacionalizado, queráis o no muchas empresas se han puesto las pilas y se ha notado.

A esto le sumas que se ha mejorado la sequía, menores precios de luz y gas (QUE CATASTROFISTAS HACE TRES MESES) y que del COVID ya ni fu ni fa y la peña se ha lanzado al viva la pepa.

Respecto a alquileres, quitando Madrid, Barcelona y otras ciudades más atractivas como puede ser Málaga, en el resto se han estancado, siendo todavía precios muy altos.

No hay tanta venta como se dice y lo que se está vendiendo son grandes parcelas y paquetes inmobiliarios de bancos a fondos de fuera.


----------



## Ghosterin (31 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el que cobra 1000 eur o comparte piso o vive con su pareja que gana otros 1000 o 2000 y entre los dos pagan un alquiler de 500 a 900eur.



Los que mantengan precios contenidos seguirán reteniendo inquilinos, incluso en momentos de recesión como al que nos encaminamos, pero los que pidan un sueldo completo por alquilar viviendas amortizadas hace décadas solo por estar en "buena zona" o para pagar la hipoteca con la subida de tipos pues lo van a tener chungo a medida que la economía siga empeorando, y con ello la capacidad de pago de sus inquilinos (a menos que sean funcis) y el aumento de la morosidad.


----------



## elCañonero (31 Dic 2022)

Es día 31 puto subnorlerdo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Los que mantengan precios contenidos seguirán reteniendo inquilinos, incluso en momentos de recesión como al que nos encaminamos, pero los que pidan un sueldo completo por alquilar viviendas amortizadas hace décadas solo por estar en "buena zona" o para pagar la hipoteca con la subida de tipos pues lo van a tener chungo a medida que la economía siga empeorando, y con ello la capacidad de pago de sus inquilinos (a menos que sean funcis) y el aumento de la morosidad.



Casapapismo es el futuro que nos aguarda


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 Dic 2022)

A gastar que se acába el 2022


----------



## escudero (31 Dic 2022)

esta


sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Yo lo veo en la carretera, la gente le sigue pisando al coche una cosa mala ya veremos a partir del 1 de every, pero creo que seguiran igual



anda, menuda troleada, haras los km en patinete.
Hago aprox. unos 60.000km al año, en furgo, normalmente la pongo a 110 en autovia fijos, y por cada coche que me adelanta paso a 20 que van a menos de 110... 

la gente, ya sea por multas, por responsabilidad o por ahorrar gasoil, van pisando huevos.

En el 2005 no tenias cojones a ir a 110 en autovia.
Ahora a 110 vas mas rapido que el 90%


----------



## Millar (31 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Teóricamente la ostia empezaba en 2023, bien temprano, y será gradual, nada de frenazo en seco.
> 
> Pero si, ya no hay más prórrogas.



Los oráculos del foro decían que la hostia vendría en octubre, al acabar el verano.

Ahora se retrasa a enero. Imagino que cuando llegue febrero y el paro y la inflación sigan bajando diréis que no, que la hostia gorda va a ser para después de semana santa.


----------



## Jalapa (31 Dic 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> ayyy !! aquellos locos años 20



Siiii, sobre todo el 29


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Dic 2022)

La inflación en el 50% y la gente pagando...


----------



## Saco de papas (31 Dic 2022)

Millar dijo:


> Los oráculos del foro decían que la hostia vendría en octubre, al acabar el verano.
> 
> Ahora se retrasa a enero. Imagino que cuando llegue febrero y el paro y la inflación sigan bajando diréis que no, que la hostia gorda va a ser para después de semana santa.



Yo suelo seguir a marc vidal, es un pesao si, pero suele tener razón, salvo si el gobierno sigue haciendo trampas al solitario claro.

Lleva todo el verano pasado diciendo que lo gordo vendría a principios del 2023, y que será algo gradual.

No se podrá esconder ya toda la mierda debajo de la alfombra.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (31 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Es todo una locura, hay mucha pasta en el sistema......
> 
> viendo lo que veo poca inflación hay....
> 
> ...



Salir a la calle, hace que hasta el más acérrimo madmaxista dude de lo que augura en el Foro.


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Hace unos meses, también se decía que el otoño iba a ser trágico. Llegó, pasó, y no hubo nada...



los burbutontos tendrian que decir será en octubre de 2050 y asi nos ponemos cómodos


----------



## CliffUnger2 (31 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Hace unos meses, también se decía que el otoño iba a ser trágico. Llegó, pasó, y no hubo nada...



Verás en dos semanas cuantos van a salir a las terrazas. Si no sales estos días de fiesta es que estás muerto en vida, pero cuando acaben las fiestas y hagamos números... Ya te digo yo que un servidor no lo verás en la terraza.

Eso sí, hoy pienso cogerme un pedo del copón y que salga el sol por donde quiera.


----------



## Ignatius (31 Dic 2022)

terrazallenismo VA A LLEGAR


----------



## Kriegsmarine (31 Dic 2022)

Estoy en Sevilla y es que es brutal, todo pero absolutamente todo lleno.
Ahora mismo el centro esta petado de extranjeros, y todos los restaurantes y bares esta mañana a reventar y ya preparándose para esta noche.
Increíble.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (1 Ene 2023)

escudero dijo:


> esta
> 
> anda, menuda troleada, haras los km en patinete.
> Hago aprox. unos 60.000km al año, en furgo, normalmente la pongo a 110 en autovia fijos, y por cada coche que me adelanta paso a 20 que van a menos de 110...
> ...



Pues Sera por tu zona por que por aqui en tarragona te digo yo que pocos van a 100 el resto le pisa


----------



## kenny220 (1 Ene 2023)

El casero del local ya me ha mandado la factura de enero. Solo me ha subido la mitad. 60€ al mes 720€ al año.


----------



## ElPajaroEspino (1 Ene 2023)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Yo suelo seguir a marc vidal, es un pesao si, pero suele tener razón, salvo si el gobierno sigue haciendo trampas al solitario claro.
> 
> Lleva todo el verano pasado diciendo que lo gordo vendría a principios del 2023, y que será algo gradual.
> 
> No se podrá esconder ya toda la mierda debajo de la alfombra.



No va a pasar NADA


----------

